# Security Cams over Net?



## Da Mail Man

Greetings All,

Closest place I could find to ask this!

I have never tried it but, I would want to attempt to hook up my security cameras to the net to be able to be viewed from an exterior source.

I have a *dvr *with a net port (cat 5) and have the ability to hook wirelessly to a wireless router. How difficult would that be to be able to view via the net?

I attempted to do this at my friends business but failed miserably due to the way all his crap was interconnected and therefore, didn't want to risk it. I have a dns server account (probably saying that incorrectly) that the cams/net/??? were supposed to connect into to allow viewing. Any help would be appreciated and i hope to clarify this dns thing tomorrow. Thanks.

xp pro
plenty of ram
3.4ghz processor
plenty of hd space


----------



## Cromewell

You likely just need to setup a port forward to the box on whatever port it listens on, probably 80 if it's web based. Without knowing more about the box I can only guess.


----------



## Agent Smith

The DNS you are using is a name server resolver? I have one for Teamspeak. If this is the case make sure you use their DNS update client so that when your external IP address changes the DNS client will update and the DNS name can still be used. 

Also, password protect the cameras online. 

The cameras may have instructions in the manual on how to view them over the net.

So you plan on having the camera go to the DVR, then out on the net? What DVR is it? This too may have a manual on how to do it.


----------



## Da Mail Man

.....I think I am screwed here!

....I just re-examined my hardware and set up possibilities - looks grim.

....At the back of my 'generic" dvr cam unit, i have a *cat 5 port* however, what i have in my closet are a couple of Linksys wireless usb network adapters 
model #WUSB54G (external square box type) which at one end is a firewire(?) connector which connects to the usb unit itself and the other end is typical usb....This typically ends that.


----------



## Geoff

It should be doable.  Connect your DVR to your router with an ethernet cable, then set up port forwarding for the ports the DVR software uses on your router to point to the IP and port on the DVR. 

You should also look at using a dynamic DNS updater, which is available on some routers or can be a client installed on any PC on your network.  This lets you access your internal network using a name such as mailman.dyndns.org instead of your IP which changes periodically.


----------



## Da Mail Man

WRXGuy1 said:


> It should be doable.  Connect your DVR to your router with an ethernet cable, then set up port forwarding for the ports the DVR software uses on your router to point to the IP and port on the DVR.
> 
> You should also look at using a dynamic DNS updater, which is available on some routers or can be a client installed on any PC on your network.  This lets you access your internal network using a name such as mailman.dyndns.org instead of your IP which changes periodically.



******************************

...Thanks for the reply. HOWEVER, *I have to do it wireless-ly *because of where the dvr is located. I know that i can hard-wire it in but, that is not possible at this time.

...As far as accessing the dvr/cams, you mean to tell me that i have to have a computer "on"  in order to do this here while i am someplace else? I have some sort of a DNS server or should i say that i signed up and have an account at some DNS server site that if i remember correctly, i sign into when i am "away" and I can access my dvr/cams.


----------



## Geoff

Da Mail Man said:


> ******************************
> 
> ...Thanks for the reply. HOWEVER, *I have to do it wireless-ly *because of where the dvr is located. I know that i can hard-wire it in but, that is not possible at this time.
> 
> ...As far as accessing the dvr/cams, you mean to tell me that i have to have a computer on in order to do this here while i am someplace else? I have some sort of a DNS server or should i say that i signed up and have an account at some DNS server site that if i remember correctly, i sign into when i am "away" and I can access my dvr/cams.


I'm a bit confused, is your DVR a computer or an actual DVR device?  You mention computer specs in your first post, which is why I'm confused.

If it's a PC, you can easily install a wireless adapter in that computer and install a dynamic DNS updater on that machine as well.  If it's an actual DVR device, usually you can't install USB devices like a wireless card (they are most likely for external storage), so you'd have to use a wireless bridge which is a device that converts a wireless signal to a wired port so you could connect an ethernet-only device to your wireless network.

You may not need a PC to use a dynamic DNS updater, many routers like those from Asus as well as third party firmware like DD-WRT, OpenWRT, Tomato, etc. include it.  You would just want it so it phones in periodically and keeps your DNS name current with your home IP.  If you don't use it, you'll just want to check your home IP from time to time and make sure it doesn't change.


----------



## Da Mail Man

I'm a bit confused, is your DVR a computer or an actual DVR device?
*AS I STATED - IT IS A GENERIC DVR AND NOT NOT A COMPUTER.*

 You mention computer specs in your first post, which is why I'm confused.
*BECAUSE IF THERE WAS SOME SORT OF REQUIREMENT THAT INVOLVED A COMPUTER, I WANTED TO HAVE THAT UP FRONT.*

If it's a PC,
*N/A*

 you can easily install a wireless adapter in that computer and install a dynamic DNS updater on that machine as well.
*N/A*

 If it's an actual DVR device, usually you can't install USB devices like a wireless card (they are most likely for external storage), so you'd have to use a wireless bridge which is a device that converts a wireless signal to a wired port so you could connect an ethernet-only device to your wireless network.
*TOTALLY LOST ME HERE...I DO KNOW THAT IF I HOOK UP THE DVR TO A ROUTER, IT "SHOULD" BE FUNCTIONAL BUT, I HAVE TO DO THIS WIRELESS-LY*.

You may not need a PC to use a dynamic DNS updater, many routers like those from Asus as well as third party firmware like DD-WRT, OpenWRT, Tomato, etc. include it. 
*LOST ME HERE TOO!*

You would just want it so it phones in periodically and keeps your DNS name current with your home IP. If you don't use it, you'll just want to check your home IP from time to time and make sure it doesn't change. 
*LATER TODAY, I HOPE TO FIND THE INFORMATION ON THE SITE THAT I HAD MENTIONED PREVIOUSLY.*


----------



## Geoff

Da Mail Man said:


> If it's an actual DVR device, usually you can't install USB devices like a wireless card (they are most likely for external storage), so you'd have to use a wireless bridge which is a device that converts a wireless signal to a wired port so you could connect an ethernet-only device to your wireless network.
> *TOTALLY LOST ME HERE...I DO KNOW THAT IF I HOOK UP THE DVR TO A ROUTER, IT "SHOULD" BE FUNCTIONAL BUT, I HAVE TO DO THIS WIRELESS-LY*.
> 
> You may not need a PC to use a dynamic DNS updater, many routers like those from Asus as well as third party firmware like DD-WRT, OpenWRT, Tomato, etc. include it.
> *LOST ME HERE TOO!*
> 
> You would just want it so it phones in periodically and keeps your DNS name current with your home IP. If you don't use it, you'll just want to check your home IP from time to time and make sure it doesn't change.
> *LATER TODAY, I HOPE TO FIND THE INFORMATION ON THE SITE THAT I HAD MENTIONED PREVIOUSLY.*


Since it's a DVR with only an ethernet port, you most likely can't install any sort of wireless adapter (unless the manual says it supports certain model wireless adapters).  You would want a wireless bridge, which is a device you would connect to the ethernet port on your DVR, and you would configure the wireless bridge to connect to your wireless network.

What model router and wireless router do you have?  We can look and see if it supports dynamic DNS updates.


----------



## Da Mail Man

*WRT-54G Cisco/Linksys wireless router*...Again, have to do wireless not wired.


----------



## Geoff

Da Mail Man said:


> *WRT-54G Cisco/Linksys wireless router*...Again, have to do wireless not wired.


Yes, and as I said before you most likely will need to use a wireless bridge.  You would connect it to your DVR using an ethernet cable, and it would allow you to connect it to your wireless network.

That is a very old wireless router, the good news is that it's very popular among third party firmwares, so you could load DD-WRT or Tomato on it and get the dynamic DNS updater.  I don't believe it has it in the factory firmware.


----------



## Da Mail Man

WRXGuy1 said:


> Yes, and as I said before you most likely will need to use a wireless bridge.  You would connect it to your DVR using an ethernet cable, and it would allow you to connect it to your wireless network.
> 
> That is a very old wireless router, the good news is that it's very popular among third party firmwares, so you could load DD-WRT or Tomato on it and get the dynamic DNS updater.  I don't believe it has it in the factory firmware.



*************************

Yes, and as I said before you most likely will need to use a wireless bridge. 
*YEAH, I UNDERSTOOD THAT.*

 You would connect it to your DVR using an ethernet cable, and it would allow you to connect it to your wireless network.
*LOOKING AROUND ON EBAY AS WE "SPEAK".*

That is a very old wireless router,
*OHHH YEAH BUT, IT SERVES IT'S LEGITIMATE PURPOSES.*

 the good news is that it's very popular among third party firmwares, so you could load DD-WRT or Tomato on it and get the dynamic DNS updater. 
*HOW?...WHERE?......LINK?....PROCEDURE?*

 I don't believe it has it in the factory firmware.
*I HAVE NO IDEA BUT, BELIEVE WHEN IT WAS GIVEN TO ME IT WAS PURCHASED NEW AND POSSIBLY "VIRGIN".*

*ANY SPECIFIC QUALITIES OR SPECS THIS WIRELESS BRIDGE SHOULD POSSESS?*


----------



## mrcheese

i have cctv linked to my laptop when on site externally and i had to port forward the dvr port the dvr ip address as the internal in router, then on dvr software the external static ip and port are set to user name and password so the software can link in to the dvr and see the cams online.


----------



## Da Mail Man

...........Something just dawned on me - if i tie in the cctv/dvd to the net to be able to view the cams from a remote computer, how would one (due the selection of multiple cams since i have 9) select an individual cam to view?...I hope later to retrieve the dvr packaging box in the attic (if i can find it!) and see if there is any additional info i can get....I still don't have any additional info requested on the "bridge" that was suggested.


----------



## mrcheese

to view the cctv online you either need a dvr or nvr (dvr = digital video recorder) (nvr = network video recorder) and that has port numbers setup into port forwarding side of router. this is then linked into the cctv system software installed on the computer / laptop etc. for example my cctv is run through a dedicated micros sprite 2 which uses netviewer to run the cctv cams direct to the laptop.


----------



## Da Mail Man

to view the cctv online you either need a dvr or nvr (dvr = digital video recorder)
*I OF COURSE HAVE A DVR WHICH IS THE RECORDER ITSELF WITH A NET PORT AND 16 CAM CONNECTIONS - 9 USED.*

(nvr = network video recorder) 
*SEE ABOVE*

and that has port numbers setup into port forwarding side of router.
*CISCO/LINKSYS WIRELESS ROUTER ONLY IN ADDITION TO THE ABOVE STATED*

 this is then linked into the cctv system software installed on the computer / laptop etc. 
*NOW - SEE, THIS IS THE FIRST I HAVE HEARD OF THIS! IF I AM AT THE PUBLIC LIBRARY FOR INSTANCE, I OBVIOUSLY CANNOT INSTALL SOFTWARE THERE AND, YOU MEAN TO TELL ME THAT I CANNOT IN SOME WAY CONNECT THE DVD/CCTV UNIT TO THE ROUTER AND ACCESS THAT FROM ANY REMOTE COMPUTER - THAT I MUST HAVE A COMPUTER HERE REMAINING ON ALL THE TIME??!?*

for example my cctv is run through a dedicated micros sprite 2 which uses netviewer to run the cctv cams direct to the laptop. 
*I AM TALKING NOTHING BUT USING THE DVD/CCTV, A WIRELESS BRIDGE WHICH I AM TOLD I NEED, AND MY WIRELESS ROUTER.*


----------



## Geoff

Da Mail Man said:


> *NOW - SEE, THIS IS THE FIRST I HAVE HEARD OF THIS! IF I AM AT THE PUBLIC LIBRARY FOR INSTANCE, I OBVIOUSLY CANNOT INSTALL SOFTWARE THERE AND, YOU MEAN TO TELL ME THAT I CANNOT IN SOME WAY CONNECT THE DVD/CCTV UNIT TO THE ROUTER AND ACCESS THAT FROM ANY REMOTE COMPUTER - THAT I MUST HAVE A COMPUTER HERE REMAINING ON ALL THE TIME??!?*


That depends on the DVR, many you can view in any current web browser, while some others require an app.  However you connect to it now, is how you would connect to it after port forwarding is setup.


----------



## Da Mail Man

WRXGuy1 said:


> That depends on the DVR, many you can view in any current web browser, while some others require an app.  However you connect to it now, is how you would connect to it after port forwarding is setup.



***************************

...Ok...will have to see if i can locate packing box for dvr/cctv in attic later today for any more info i can discover. Also, any specific qualities or specs the wireless bridge you mentioned some posts ago should posses? 
*


----------



## mrcheese

what dvr manufacturer does you use da mail man?


----------



## Geoff

Da Mail Man said:


> ***************************
> 
> ...Ok...will have to see if i can locate packing box for dvr/cctv in attic later today for any more info i can discover. Also, any specific qualities or specs the wireless bridge you mentioned some posts ago should posses?
> *


Something like this is perfect for your needs: http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Unive...id=1414243556&sr=8-3&keywords=wireless+bridge

It supports 802.11b/g/n, since you would be streaming video you may want to upgrade your wireless beyond 802.11g.


----------



## Da Mail Man

mrcheese said:


> what dvr manufacturer does you use da mail man?



************************

...a "no name" generic since there is no name on the case.
*


----------



## Da Mail Man

WRXGuy1 said:


> Something like this is perfect for your needs: http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Unive...id=1414243556&sr=8-3&keywords=wireless+bridge
> 
> It supports 802.11b/g/n, since you would be streaming video you may want to upgrade your wireless beyond 802.11g.



********************
......ok


----------



## Da Mail Man

Okay,

*I decided to give you the directions to the DVR/CCTV recorder -- is as follows;* WTF did i get into here!?
(This appears to be the model number as i found on the box) - http://www.dvrusa.com/TX16480H.asp

*Network setup:*
From your DVR log in screen click menu, setup, setup, network, LAN. Click DHCP, apply then reboot. DDNS is only required if you have a public dynamic IP.

After rebooting back into the network section of the menu, you will find your local IP address (example "192.168.1.2"). Type this into a computer on the same network and an Internet window.

Once you have gotten to the blank  DVR Remote Management Page you will have to adjust some firewall settings to allow the active X  to run. This will need to be done to every computer the first time.

From your Internet Explorer click on Tools, Internet Options, Security Tab, Trusted Sites, Sites - (add the IP address to your trusted sites), box below for server verification must be unchecked. 
Next go to Custom Levels and enable everything in regards to active X. There are over a half dozen spread throughout the list so make sure you enable all. Also explained at: HTTP://www.dvrusa.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=23

_***NOTE - the link appears to be dead but, this one appears to take you to the distributor/manufacturer***_ http://www.dvrusa.com/index.asp

Next you must log into your Router/Gateway and port forward 80, 101 and 8670 to your local IP address. This can be better explained on our forum or through your provider. Visit our forum at HTTP://www.dvrusa.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=23 .

Once you have performed Port Forwarding correctly, you must use your Public IP OUTSIDE-of-your-network and the DVR IP INSIDE your local Intranet to access viewing.

#################################

*Client software setup;*

This process is a little tedious and may not make too much sense, but simply follow the steps one by one and you should not have any problems, this is only a first-time setup process so next time will be a click away.

Download the DVR client from the included CD, save the program to your desktop and follow these steps.
1. Create a superuser.
2. Log into software with your superuser info.
3. Click on set "top left corner" .
4. Right-click under "Group" and add group, (call/name it what you want).
5. Right-click on "Device" and "ADD AREA" (also a name of your choice).
6. Now right-click on the area you just created and choose "add device", from here a window will pop up -- fill out the columns as described Name -- (it what you want), channel -- one, username and password of your DVR, then check "Traditional Mode" and your address will be your DVR IP or Public IP and your port will be 8670. 

You'll have to add a device for every channel you have - either 8 or 16. This means you must create a device name for every camera. Each one you create will display in the "area column" with the # of cameras each device has. 

Now you will highlight the very last device you created with all cameras in it and click the right arrow in between the device list and the group list to add your devices to your group. Now go to "playback", right click on the group you created under the group tab and open all.


----------



## Geoff

Seems pretty straight forward, and is what we've been telling you to do from the start.  Let us know how it goes once you follow those directions.


----------



## Da Mail Man

WRXGuy1 said:


> Seems pretty straight forward, and is what we've been telling you to do from the start.  Let us know how it goes once you follow those directions.



***************
...damn, that's straight forward?.....ugh
*


----------



## Da Mail Man

*Geez, I hate to post links but - workable for my situation?*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Linksys-WRT...872012?pt=COMP_EN_Routers&hash=item2ed816da8c


----------



## Geoff

It's a wireless router with bridge mode, so you'd have to go into the web interface and configure it for this application, but yes that would work.


----------



## Da Mail Man

....what concerns me is that i would have a wireless "unit", connected to a dvr box, then that goes/connects wirelessly to a wireless router, which in turn connects to a wired router........


----------



## Da Mail Man

*Wumc710 ?*

*.....Looking around a bit, would the following be workable for the application i desire:*

Cisco Linksys AC1300 Wireless-AC Universal Media Connector (WUMC710)


----------



## Geoff

Da Mail Man said:


> ....what concerns me is that i would have a wireless "unit", connected to a dvr box, then that goes/connects wirelessly to a wireless router, which in turn connects to a wired router........


Yes, because you said you don't want to hard wire the DVR to your wired router...  You are replacing a traditional wireless card with a wireless bridge, since the DVR does not have built-in wireless.



Da Mail Man said:


> *.....Looking around a bit, would the following be workable for the application i desire:*
> 
> Cisco Linksys AC1300 Wireless-AC Universal Media Connector (WUMC710)


That should work as well, but you only have an 802.11g network, if you are going to invest in an 802.11ac device, you should upgrade your router as well.


----------



## Da Mail Man

wrxguy1 said:


> yes, because you said you don't want to hard wire the dvr to your wired router...  You are replacing a traditional wireless card with a wireless bridge, since the dvr does not have built-in wireless.
> *i am in a position/location/situation where i cannot hard-wire the units!!*
> 
> 
> that should work as well, but you only have an 802.11g network, if you are going to invest in an 802.11ac device, you should upgrade your router as well.


*as long as it works, upgrading isn't a major priority at this time.*

*THANKS FOR THE REPLY*


----------



## Geoff

Da Mail Man said:


> *as long as it works, upgrading isn't a major priority at this time.*
> 
> *THANKS FOR THE REPLY*


Then there's no real reason to spend the money on an 802.11ac unit when you do not want to upgrade your router beyond 802.11g.


----------



## Da Mail Man

.....I have a dvr/cctv unit -> 

connected to a 802.11ac unit ->

wirelessly connected (I hope) to a wireless linksys router -> 

connected (hardwired)to a 4 port wired router -> 

(hardwired) to a broadband modem.......

*...Can i access either/any one of my routers from any computer here at my residence (192.168.1.1)?*

***I Just answered my question!*

I picked up that 802.11ac unit the other day and trying to figure out how to make the settings for same.


----------



## Da Mail Man

ok....been screwing around with my acquired toy and have some observations and maybe some problems.

....I have the unit plugged in and have dropped all security on it (temp). I have turned on my laptop and have scanned wireless networks and the unit does not find the WUMC-710. AM I INTENSELY INCORRECT IN BELIEVING THAT THIS UNIT SHOULD "THROW OUT A SIGNAL" that my wireless laptop should be able to find?


----------



## Geoff

Da Mail Man said:


> ok....been screwing around with my acquired toy and have some observations and maybe some problems.
> 
> ....I have the unit plugged in and have dropped all security on it (temp). I have turned on my laptop and have scanned wireless networks and the unit does not find the WUMC-710. AM I INTENSELY INCORRECT IN BELIEVING THAT THIS UNIT SHOULD "THROW OUT A SIGNAL" that my wireless laptop should be able to find?


What it should do is broadcast nothing, you need to configure the device to connect to your existing wireless network.  It's simply a device which connects to your wireless network like any other client, and allows you to connect an ethernet device to it.


----------



## Da Mail Man

What it should do is broadcast nothing, 
*OK*

you need to configure the device to connect to your existing wireless network. 
*THAT IS SOME OF WHAT IS SCREWING ME UP.*

It's simply a device which connects to your wireless network like any other client, and allows you to connect an ethernet device to it. 
*SO, THE WIRELESS ROUTER "FINDS" THIS DEVICE OR, THIS DEVICE FINDS THE WIRELESS ROUTER? ( I KNEW I SHOULDN'T HAVE STARTED TO TRY THIS!).*

*THE PANEL LIGHTS ON THE UNIT INDICATE IT IS "CONNECTED" BUT, NOT SURE AS TO WHAT/HOW/WHOM....UGH...LOL...I HAVE TWO ROUTERS CONNECTED (1 WIRELESS AND 1 WIRED). I NEED THIS TO CONNECT TO THE WIRELESS ROUTER...THAT BEING SAID, IF I DO THE 192.168. BLAH BLAH, WHICH ROUTER WOULD I ME ACCESSING OR, WOULD IT "GIVE ME THE CHOICE" AND SHOW BOTH FOR SELECTION?*


----------



## Geoff

I'm sure the device came with documentation, have you read it?  It's just like a laptop, you need to tell the device to connect to your wireless router, it doesn't do it automatically.


----------



## Da Mail Man

I'm sure the device came with documentation, 
*IT DID.*

have you read it?
*I DID*

 It's just like a laptop,
*I WOULDN'T SAY THAT.*

 you need to tell the device to connect to your wireless router, it doesn't do it automatically. 
*WELL, I DID FIND SOME MORE INFO ON IT AND VERY CONFUSED AS TO WHAT IT WAS TELLING ME TO DO...GONNA TACKLE IT TOMORROW.*

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/439527/Cisco-Wumc710.html?page=11#manual


----------



## Da Mail Man

...Further reading of documentation is yielding additional questions.

I have connected the unit via cat 5 to computer, dropped all security (temp), accessed the units' set-up page, where the network name (SSID) was blank - gave it a name, enabled "access via wireless" selection, and according to the on line manual, it appears that if i hit "wireless site survey" button, only 2 networks appear at very low signal strength (neighbors). My wireless router does not appear at all.

I *think* that i may have wireless security turned on for that wireless router but, _that would only stop me from accessing it_ and it should show in the "wireless survey (as above) as a wireless network in range. 

I can kick my laptop on and it finds many connections (using external antenna) and all are password protected but,_ at least it shows them._ I do not believe that i hid my ssid in the wireless router but, could be a slim possibility??

This raises another question; if the ssid was hidden, then how does my laptop pick it up unless i typed it in all manually? 

Remind me please - with two routers connected (wired/wireless) how do i access the WIRELESS router by itself? It is plugged into the wired router and 192.xxx.x.x. only brings me to the wired router.
(back from church services at noon to re-check this)


----------



## Geoff

Da Mail Man said:


> ...Further reading of documentation is yielding additional questions.
> 
> I have connected the unit via cat 5 to computer, dropped all security (temp), accessed the units' set-up page, where the network name (SSID) was blank - gave it a name, enabled "access via wireless" selection, and according to the on line manual, it appears that if i hit "wireless site survey" button, only 2 networks appear at very low signal strength (neighbors). My wireless router does not appear at all.
> 
> I *think* that i may have wireless security turned on for that wireless router but, _that would only stop me from accessing it_ and it should show in the "wireless survey (as above) as a wireless network in range.
> 
> I can kick my laptop on and it finds many connections (using external antenna) and all are password protected but,_ at least it shows them._ I do not believe that i hid my ssid in the wireless router but, could be a slim possibility??
> 
> This raises another question; if the ssid was hidden, then how does my laptop pick it up unless i typed it in all manually?
> 
> Remind me please - with two routers connected (wired/wireless) how do i access the WIRELESS router by itself? It is plugged into the wired router and 192.xxx.x.x. only brings me to the wired router.
> (back from church services at noon to re-check this)


No, you don't want to enter "access via wireless" in the SSID field, this is asking for the SSID of your existing wireless network.  The site survey feature will show you a list of what this device sees, and you can pick from the list rather than having to enter it manually.  If you don't see it, either it's a hidden network or it's too far from the access point.

Do you know the name of your network?  If so, enter that name in the SSID field.

For accessing your wireless router, do you have it connected to your wired router via it's WAN or LAN port?  If it's a LAN port, you should be able to access it using the IP of the wireless router, if it's the WAN port you're using double-NAT, and won't be able to access it without being on the wireless network.

You will probably come back and say this is too complicated, but we told you before you should not be using two routers on your home network.  This is exactly why.


----------



## Da Mail Man

No, you don't want to enter "access via wireless" in the SSID field, this is asking for the SSID of your existing wireless network. 
*I DIDN'T KNOW THAT!...FIXED NOW*

The site survey feature will show you a list of what this device sees, and you can pick from the list rather than having to enter it manually. If you don't see it, either it's a hidden network or it's too far from the access point.
*IT IS 30' FROM WIRELESS ROUTER. AS I SAID, I DO NOT KNOW IF NETWORK IS HIDDEN BUT, CAN CHECK THAT NOON-ISH.*

Do you know the name of your network? If so, enter that name in the SSID field.
*NO, I DO NOT - I NEVER DID OR CHANGED ANYTHING HAVING TO DO WITH THAT.*

For accessing your wireless router, do you have it connected to your wired router via it's WAN or LAN port?
*NOT WAN BUT LAN (1 OF THE 4 PORTS IN BACK)*

 If it's a LAN port, you should be able to access it using the IP of the wireless router, 
*BUT, TYPING IN THE 192XXX XXX ETC BRINGS ME TO THE WIRED ROUTER, NOT TO THE WIRELESS. I MAY HAVE TO PULL THE CONNECTION ON THE WIRELESS AND CONNECT IT DIRECTLY TO ACCESS IT.
*
if it's the WAN port you're using double-NAT, and won't be able to access it without being on the wireless network.
*AS ABOVE*

You will probably come back and say this is too complicated,
*NO - JUST GOING TO REMOVE THE CAT 5 FEEDING THE WIRELESS AND RUN IT DIRECTLY.*

 but we told you before you should not be using two routers on your home network. This is exactly why. 
*I DETEST WIRELESS AS IT IS TOO EASILY "CRACK-ABLE" BUT, THAT IS NOT THE ISSUE HERE. BELIEVE ME, IF I COULD HAVE HARD WIRED EVERYTHING, I WOULD HAVE BUT, NOT POSSIBLE AT THIS TIME.

WHAT IS "QOS" (QUALITY OF SERVICE)? IT SAYS "WMM SUPPORT ENABLED" AND "NO ACKNOWLEDGEMENT" DISABLED.

I APPRECIATED THE REPLY.*


----------



## Geoff

The wired and wireless router need to have different IP's, one could be 192.168.1.1, and the second one you configured yourself, I remember from your other thread you picked some weird IP like 192.168.1.159.  As we said in that thread, we told you to use something similar to 192.168.1.2, that way you know it's just one number up from your wired router, but no, you insisted on using some random IP.

You said you disabled encryption, in order to do this you need to access your wireless router, so when you are in there look at the network name.

Having a separate wireless router on your wired LAN does not increase security at all over using just the wireless router for both.

QoS is quality of service, you can specify which service you want higher priority, or default of voice and video first.


----------



## Da Mail Man

The wired and wireless router need to have different IP's, one could be 192.168.1.1, and the second one you configured yourself, I remember from your other thread you picked some weird IP like 192.168.1.159.
*YES, I DID.*

 As we said in that thread, we told you to use something similar to 192.168.1.2, that way you know it's just one number up from your wired router, but no, you insisted on using some random IP.
*BUT "YES" I DID. WHY BE SO "PI$$Y" ABOUT THAT?...ANY IP COULD WORK AND SO, I CHOSE ONE. I APPRECIATE THE ASSISTANCE A GREAT DEAL BUT, SARCASM AND THE LIKE WE CAN ALL DO WITHOUT PLEASE.*

You said you disabled encryption, in order to do this you need to access your wireless router, so when you are in there look at the network name.
*YES, I MISPLACED THE PAPER I WROTE THE WIRELESS ACCESS NUMBER ON - LOOKING FOR IT NOW OR, WILL RESET TO FACTORY SPECS.*

Having a separate wireless router on your wired LAN does not increase security at all over using just the wireless router for both.
*1) I DON'T AND NEVER LIKED WIRELESS FOR ANYTHING. 2) HAVING ALREADY CRACKED WPA/WPA2 MAKES ME DISLIKE IT EVEN MORE. 3) IT IS HARDER TO GET INTO A WIRED CONNECTION THEN A WIRELESS ONE. SO, I WOULD SAY THAT A WIRED CONNECTION IS MUCH MORE SECURE THAN A WIRELESS ONE.*

QoS is quality of service, you can specify which service you want higher priority, or default of voice and video first. 
*OK*


----------



## Da Mail Man

*further info:
*
1...laptop is running wireless internet with external antenna.

2...*all connections with WIRED router have been "terminated".
*
3...*any current net access is now ALL going through the WIRELESS router.*

4...no security, wide open, ssid visible and not hidden, etc.

5...laptop access is fine.

6...restored the linksys/sysco bridge to it's factory settings.

7...when doing "wireless scan" from w/in the unit's web access page, it may find 1 or 2 wireless stations but, even at < 4' distance, does not see mine when my laptop sees it easily.

8. the units' listed ip address is 10.100.1.1

9...the unit although displaying an ip address, shows is not connected.


----------



## Da Mail Man

....humnn....I guess this thread "cooled off" a bit.....


----------



## Da Mail Man

*YOU STATED:*

_"You said you disabled encryption, in order to do this you need to access your wireless router, so when you are in there look at the network name."_
*I SEE NO NETWORK NAME ASSIGNED. HOWEVER, THE UNIT STILL WILL NOT DETECT MY LINKSYS WIRELESS ROUTER BUT, IS DETECTING ANOTHER FAINT NETWORK OF A NEIGHBORS.'*


----------



## Geoff

Da Mail Man said:


> *YOU STATED:*
> 
> _"You said you disabled encryption, in order to do this you need to access your wireless router, so when you are in there look at the network name."_
> *I SEE NO NETWORK NAME ASSIGNED. HOWEVER, THE UNIT STILL WILL NOT DETECT MY LINKSYS WIRELESS ROUTER BUT, IS DETECTING ANOTHER FAINT NETWORK OF A NEIGHBORS.'*


Do you have another wireless device like a smartphone or computer?  Can that see the wireless network?  Did you look to see if it was hidden yet?


----------



## Da Mail Man

Do you have another wireless device like a smartphone
*NO*

or computer? 
*YES*

Can that see the wireless network?
*YES *

Did you look to see if it was hidden yet? 
*AS STATED, IT IS NOT HIDDEN AND ALL FIREWALLS CONTAINED THEREIN ARE DOWN AND SSID IS VISIBLE (NOT HIDDEN).*

*In my reading, this unit has 3 antennas internally. the specs indicate b-g-n compatibility. I am thinking that 1 of the 3 internal antennas are defective, that being "g".*


----------



## Geoff

Da Mail Man said:


> *In my reading, this unit has 3 antennas internally. the specs indicate b-g-n compatibility. I am thinking that 1 of the 3 internal antennas are defective, that being "g".*


Each antenna isn't for each technology, the 3 antennas are used for MIMO.


----------



## Da Mail Man

WRXGuy1 said:


> Each antenna isn't for each technology, the 3 antennas are used for MIMO.



*************

.....I figured that was why there are 3.
*


----------



## Da Mail Man

......Any other ideas as to why this unit will not "see" a wide open wireless router while seeing a neighbors?......maybe broken?


----------



## Cromewell

Da Mail Man said:


> ......Any other ideas as to why this unit will not "see" a wide open wireless router while seeing a neighbors?......maybe broken?



It likely talks a different protocol than yours is broadcasting. Should be configurable in the routers admin area.


----------



## Da Mail Man

Cromewell said:


> It likely talks a different protocol than yours is broadcasting. Should be configurable in the routers admin area.



*********************

...Thanks for the reply...I wouldn't think so. Pertaining to the* wireless router* - it broadcasts in "g" and the *wireless bridge* is compatible with wireless b,g,n.

_ADDITIONAL;
I looked on a few sites pertaining to this POS and finally went and attempted "chat help" in the linksys forum...That was good for XXXX also as it gave me no way to connect to chat. So, i reluctantly signed up to the forum there and posted asking others there about compatibility with "g" since i read that it was compatible else-where._

Max. Wireless Data Rate: 1300 Mbps 
Model: wumc710
Max. LAN Data Rate: 1000 Mbps
MPN: WUMC710
Number of LAN Ports: 4
Network Connectivity: 	
Wireless - Wi-Fi 802.11*ac*, Wireless - Wi-Fi 802.11*b,* Wireless - Wi-Fi 802.11*g,* Wireless - Wi-Fi 802.11*n*


----------



## Da Mail Man

...A quick possibly unrelated question;

...If the unit i am having issues with is *"flashed" with DD-WRT firmware[/B], would that change the functionality of the unit?...For example; if it is only compatible with "AC" or "B" and I have wireless "G" here, would that "flashing" change the compatibility to include or function with "G"....

...I realize that this my be more of a hardware issue of the unit to only function with "AC" or "B" however, could the "software change make in functional as above?*


----------



## Agent Smith

I'm not understanding the problem here reading a couple pages back. Are you bridging two routers using WIFI? In order for that to work you have to have the same hardware. Even then WDS (Wireless Distribution System) is flaky. 



And NEVER configure settings wirelessly.


----------



## Da Mail Man

I'm not understanding the problem here reading a couple pages back. 
*THAT SHOULD BE OUTLINED IN PREVIOUS POSTS...THE UNIT I HAVE (WUMC-710) DOES NOT RECOGNIZE THE LINKSYS WIRELESS "G" ROUTER AND WILL NOT CONNECT OR EVEN FIND IT. IT DOES FIND A NEIGHBOR OR TWO. I READ ON A WEBSITE AND POSTED SOME SPECS RECENTLY THAT SEEM TO INDICATE THAT THE UNIT SHOULD/DOES RECOGNIZE "G" HOWEVER, VIA THE LINKSYS WEBSITE/FORUM PAGES, I AM TOLD IT WILL NOT.*

Are you bridging two routers using WIFI?
*WAS TRYING THAT BUT, TO ELIMINATE PROBLEMS AND TO BE SURE ROUTERS ARE SET UP WITH NO "CONFLICTS", HAVE DISCONNECTED EVERYTHING AND HAVE THE WIRELESS ROUTER GOING DIRECTLY TO THE CABLE MODEM. SO, THAT IS NOT AT ISSUE AT THIS TIME.*

 In order for that to work you have to have the same hardware. Even then WDS (Wireless Distribution System) is flaky.
*SAME HARDWARE??...LINKSYS TO LINKSYS, D-LINK TO D-LINK, BELKIN TO BELKIN?.....I DON'T AGREE WITH THAT.....I AM NOT ADVERSE TO FLASHING THE WUMC-710 WITH DD-WRT IF I THOUGHT THAT WOULD WORK. *


----------



## Geoff

Agent Smith said:


> I'm not understanding the problem here reading a couple pages back. Are you bridging two routers using WIFI? In order for that to work you have to have the same hardware. Even then WDS (Wireless Distribution System) is flaky.
> 
> 
> 
> And NEVER configure settings wirelessly.


He's trying to connect his wireless bridge to his router, but for some reason it won't see his network but sees his neighbors.  I'm stumped, he doesn't know the name of the network SSID so he can't type it in manually, but he says it's not hidden.


----------



## Da Mail Man

WRXGuy1 said:


> He's trying to connect his wireless bridge to his router, but for some reason it won't see his network but sees his neighbors.  I'm stumped, he doesn't know the name of the network SSID so he can't type it in manually, but he says it's not hidden.



***********************
*No*....if you read my last post, *everything is disconnected* and *the bridge is currently connected (have tried this both ways!) to the cable modem* and the bridge doesn't see the network!...*Have also tried to connect bridge to wired router with same results!*......ssid IS being broadcast.....scanning says linksys if that is what you are referring to as "network". maybe we are on the same page here but, interpreting something differently.

Further, there is no name listed for the network name (if i look at the setup page corectly, "linksys" is listed there as router name(??)....I have connected other things that connect easily to the wireless router w/out incident.

*WHAT LINKSYS TOLD ME BELOW:*

_"You have a single band 5GHz wireless bridge and a single band 2.4GHz wireless adapter. The wireless devices that can connect to the bridge are those running with wireless-N and AC adapters". _


----------



## Geoff

Da Mail Man said:


> ***********************
> *No*....if you read my last post, *everything is disconnected* and *the bridge is currently connected (have tried this both ways!) to the cable modem* and the bridge doesn't see the network!...*Have also tried to connect bridge to wired router with same results!*......ssid IS being broadcast.....scanning says linksys if that is what you are referring to as "network". maybe we are on the same page here but, interpreting something differently.
> 
> Further, there is no name listed for the network name (if i look at the setup page corectly, "linksys" is listed there as router name(??)....I have connected other things that connect easily to the wireless router w/out incident.
> 
> *WHAT LINKSYS TOLD ME BELOW:*
> 
> _"You have a single band 5GHz wireless bridge and a single band 2.4GHz wireless adapter. The wireless devices that can connect to the bridge are those running with wireless-N and AC adapters". _


Why is your bridge connected to the modem??  It should go modem > wired router > wireless router, and on the other end it should go device > wireless bridge.  Eventually that would be your DVR, but for the initial config I think it needs to be a computer.


----------



## Da Mail Man

WRXGuy1 said:


> Why is your bridge connected to the modem??  It should go modem > wired router > wireless router, and on the other end it should go device > wireless bridge.  Eventually that would be your DVR, but for the initial config I think it needs to be a computer.



*********************

Why is your bridge connected to the modem??
*I CONNECTED IT EVERY WHICH WAY I COULD BUT, NOT CURRENTLY CONNECTED TO MODEM.*

 It should go modem > wired router > wireless router, and on the other end it should go device > wireless bridge. 
*AGAIN - I HAVE IT: CABLE MODEM>WIRELESS MODEM, THEN EVENTUALLY CCTV/DVR>WIRELESS BRIDGE (CCTV/DVR PLUGS INTO WIRELESS BRIDGE*.

Eventually that would be your DVR, but for the initial config I think it needs to be a computer 
*I CAN ACCESS THE SETUP PAGE OF THE ROUTER VIA COMPUTER OF COURSE BUT, STILL THE BRIDGE AND WIRELESS UNITS DON'T SEE EACH OTHER.*


----------



## Agent Smith

http://www.ezlan.net/bridging.html


----------



## Da Mail Man

*UPDATES:*

....Ok, acquired a Cisco/Linksys WRT54G2 router with DD-WRT software on it......Geez, a lot more bells and whistles on it....So, I had to go through a few U-Tube videos on how to set it up different ways but, somehow was successful in getting my laptop to connect with my wireless G router _FOR TEST PURPOSES ONLY. _

....Now, most likely in next day or so, I will attempt to affix it to my CCTV/DVR and see what happens from there. 

....I have a wireless "N" Cisco/Linksys router coming in in a few days as a possible "mate" for the WUMC71 "N" unit that won't recognize my "G" router.


----------



## Da Mail Man

*UPDATE(S)*

....I have connected the WUMC710 with cat 5 cable to cctv-dvr (cctv) and clicked what the instructions indicate to do so as outlined in my post #29.

*Now, here where some of what i will assume will be many problems start - it says;*
_"Next you must log into your Router/Gateway and port forward 80, 101 and 8670 to your local IP address._

....I have the "710" (N) hard wired to the cctv and the indicator lights indicate "connected". Logging into a *wireless cisco/linksys E2000* (N) wireless router (which connects to the hard wired linksys router as previously indicated) via another computer, shows the 710 and E200 connected/recognized together.

....The "710" is pulling an ip address, the E2000 is pulling an ip address, the linksys router (hardwired) is pulling an address - so, is it the E2000 i have to open to "port forward"?

...Further, it had some settings that dealt with _internet explorer_ which i do not use and i do not see in Firefox. lastly, HOW am i to view or access what the cams see? Do i type the ip address into a browser or what?


----------



## voyagerfan99

You port forward from whatever router is the default gateway (whichever one is handing out IP addresses).

As for accessing the cams, I don't know.


----------



## Da Mail Man

voyagerfan99 said:


> You port forward from whatever router is the default gateway (whichever one is handing out IP addresses).
> 
> As for accessing the cams, I don't know.



*********************

...thanks for the reply.....*I was just reading about port forwarding on the net when you post was applied.....

"Default gateway???".....does not the *wired *router dish out the ip for the *E2000 wireless router* and the E2000 dishes out the ip for the "710" and in turn dishes out an ip for the cctv?

Seems it wants me to screw around with the "applications and gaming" tab in the E2000 wireless router so, I will tinker with that for a while and see how more messed up I can get!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I still don't understand your scheme. If you have multiple routers attached to each other, only one should have its DHCP server enabled to hand out IP addresses, and all devices on the network would get their address from that one router with DHCP enabled.


----------



## Da Mail Man

I still don't understand your scheme. 
*MAKES TWO OF US!*

If you have multiple routers attached to each other,
*I DO BUT, DON'T WANT TO, IT'S BECAUSE I HAVE TO*

 only one should have its DHCP server enabled to hand out IP addresses,
*NOT BEING FAMILIAR WITH WIRELESS (COULD YOU HAVE GUESSED THAT?)
I AM NOT SURE I FOLLOW YOU...*

*(WORKING BACK TO CABLE MODEM) =

CCTV VIA CAT 5  > 710 WIRELESS BRIDGE > "air connected to" E2000 WIRELESS ROUTER > HARD WIRED TO WIRED LINKSYS ROUTER HARD WIRED TO > CABLE MODEM > OUT TO STREET.*

*...THIS BEING SAID, WHICH ONE SHOULD I CHECK FOR THIS DHCP SERVER?*

and all devices on the network would get their address from that one router with DHCP enabled. 
*GEEZ, I THOUGH THAT THE PRINCIPLE OF THE ROUTER WAS TO "CREATE" IP ADDRESSES SO THAT MULTIPLE DEVICES COULD RUN WITHOUT A "COLLISION" OF SORTS BECAUSE OF IP CONFLICT.*


----------



## beers

voyagerfan99 said:


> If you have multiple routers attached to each other *via LAN ports on both*, only one should have its DHCP server enabled to hand out IP addresses.



Fixed   Otherwise you would run into a broadcast domain boundary (but you already knew this).


----------



## voyagerfan99

Da Mail Man said:


> CCTV VIA CAT 5  > 710 WIRELESS BRIDGE > "air connected to" E2000 WIRELESS ROUTER > HARD WIRED TO WIRED LINKSYS ROUTER HARD WIRED TO > CABLE MODEM > OUT TO STREET.[/B]
> 
> *...THIS BEING SAID, WHICH ONE SHOULD I CHECK FOR THIS DHCP SERVER?*
> 
> and all devices on the network would get their address from that one router with DHCP enabled.
> *GEEZ, I THOUGH THAT THE PRINCIPE OF THE ROUTER WAS TO "CREATE" IP ADDRESSES SO THAT MULTIPLE DEVICES COULD RUN WITHOUT A "COLLISION" OF SORTS BECAUSE OF IP CONFLICT.*



Then that means the router coming directly off your cable modem is handing out IP addresses.


----------



## Da Mail Man

voyagerfan99 said:


> Then that means the router coming directly off your cable modem is handing out IP addresses.



***********************

...so, that particular wired router gets "requests" *to *it to be forwarded out to the net *OR*, gets requests from the net to be forwarded to my "network" or both?..or am i still majorly messed up here?


----------



## beers

Da Mail Man said:


> ***********************
> 
> ...so, that particular wired router gets "requests" *to *it to be forwarded out to the net *OR*, gets requests from the net to be forwarded to my "network" or both?..or am i still majorly messed up here?



Not really either.  Hosts/computers on your LAN broadcast out a DHCPDISCOVER packet through your network.  There is a DHCP server on your router that receives this, compares it to the currently allocated addresses, and then sends a DHCPOFFER with an IP address, mask, default gateway and DNS reference back to whatever computer or device requested it.

The requests don't leave your local network, so the router handles them all itself.  The router does a similar process by sending DHCPDISCOVER to your ISP in order to get an Internet/External address.

The problem with multiple routers in a home environment by default is that they are not aware of each other and their leases.  One router may receive and send the DHCP offer faster than another, but it could potentially be an address that was already allocated by the other router.

Therefore, you would resolve this by only using one DHCP server and disabling the service on the extra routers.


----------



## Da Mail Man

beers said:


> Not really either.  Hosts/computers on your LAN broadcast out a DHCPDISCOVER packet through your network.  There is a DHCP server on your router that receives this, compares it to the currently allocated addresses, and then sends a DHCPOFFER with an IP address, mask, default gateway and DNS reference back to whatever computer or device requested it.
> 
> The requests don't leave your local network, so the router handles them all itself.  The router does a similar process by sending DHCPDISCOVER to your ISP in order to get an Internet/External address.
> 
> The problem with multiple routers in a home environment by default is that they are not aware of each other and their leases.  One router may receive and send the DHCP offer faster than another, but it could potentially be an address that was already allocated by the other router.
> 
> Therefore, you would resolve this by only using one DHCP server and disabling the service on the extra routers.



**********************

...Phew!.......ok, i will tinker with this for the next few hours to figure out wtf i am doing...THANKS FOR ALL THE REPLIES!.


----------

